# PC based SPS?



## foX (16 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade eine Studienarbeit zum Thema SPS und dachte mir, dass Ihr mir vielleicht ein wenig bei der Recherche behilflich sein könntet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen gewöhnlichen PC zu einer SPS umzufunktionieren? Wenn ja, welche Komponenten bräuchte ich dazu? Kennt Ihr Firmen, die solche Komponenten bzw. Komplettlösungen anbieten? (eventuell Links?)

Gruß foX


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
um keine Firma zu benachteiligen: gib bei Google Soft SPS ein, da gibt es auch Exoten die kaum einer kennt. Zu direkten Fragen z.B. Codesys oder ähnlichen stehen hier alle gerne zur Verfügung. Kannst oben gleich auf 3S Software klicken dann hast du gleich alle die mit dieser Software arbeiten und das sind eine Menge (Werbebanner 3S).

mfg

dietmar


----------



## foX (16 Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank lorenz2512 für deine Antwort. Ich dachte da aber an Hardware. Es gibt doch sicher PC Steckkarten o.ä. Kannst du mir vielleicht einen, oder mehrere Hersteller nennen, die solche Lösungen anbieten. Ich würde mich auch direkt an die Firmen wenden.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
oben bei 3S kannst Du noch mal unter"3S", "Kundenreferenzen" nachschauen, da kann man bald gar nicht alle auf zählen, aber hier mal ein paar der größten: Siemens, Wago, Beckhoff, Phoenix,IFM, Bihl und Wiedemann(beiden letzten  für ASI-Bus). Vieleicht können die anderen Member mal ergänzen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## foX (16 Juli 2005)

Super. Werde Montag früh gleich ein paar Emails schicken und Informationsmaterial anfordern. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Firmen ihre eigenen Produkte als "das Wundermittel" anpreisen, aber die Nachteile, die sich durch die Eigenschaften der jeweiligen Lösung ergeben nicht nennen. Beispielsweise "stotternde" Bewegungen durch lange Rechen- bzw. Übertragungszeiten, oder was passiert, wenn der Rechner abstürzt o.ä.  Deshalb wollte ich mich auch an Firmen wenden, die Soft-SPS einsetzen und die damit Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig schwieriger als nur Informationsmaterial sammeln, da ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass die Anwender von Soft-SPS ihre Erfahrungen verständlicher Weise nicht so ohne weiteres Preis geben.

Was ich dich noch fragen wollte ist, ob du eventuell auch was über die Eigenschaften von Soft-SPS sagen kannst, eben solche Details, die mir die Vertreiber von Soft-SPS Lösungen nicht nennen?


----------



## zotos (16 Juli 2005)

Die Soft-SPS  ist eine Möglichkeit aus einem PC eine Echtzeitfähige SPS zu bauen. Das kann jetzt am Beispiel Windows oder Linux (nicht RealTimeLinux) nicht nur einfach eine Anwendung sein. Man benötigt so was wie ein Autarkes "Vorbetriebssystem" das die CPU-Rechenzeit zwischen der SPS-Anwendung und dem Betriebssystem aufteilt. Jetzt fehlt noch die Schnittstelle zu den I/Os und Peripheriegeräten (Schrittmotoren, FU, Waagen etc.) dazu dienen Feldbussysteme die mittels Erweiterungskarten in den PC eingebaut werden. Im einfachsten Fall reicht eine normale Ethernetkarte wenn man entsprechende I/O Module einsetzt (das Geheimnis ist das als Protokoll nicht TCP/IP verwendet wird sondern spezielle und die Variieren von Hersteller zu Hersteller  :twisted.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
also Kinderkrankheiten haben die Soft-SPS nicht mehr, und bei der Leistungsfähigkeit der heutigen PC's gibt es bei der Geschwindikeit auch keine Probleme mehr, und die Programme sind ziemlich wasserdicht, und bei Rechner-Absturz geht sowieso alles in Ruheposition, wobei ich noch keinen Rechnerabsturz bei Firmen gehört habe, das eben eine Festplatte nach 7 Jahren Dauerbetrieb aussteigt muß man wohl als normal hinnehmen. Zu den Firmen oben ist zu sagen, wenn Du als Privatmann keine Infos bekommst, leg Dir einen Firmennamen zu :wink: , oder frag im technischen Support nach, die Techniker sind da hilfsbereiter (siehe Wago).

mfg

dietmar


----------



## foX (17 Juli 2005)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Microcontrollern aus? Ich meine damit lässt sich sicher auch ein automatisierter Bewegungsablauf realisieren, zwar nicht im Sinne einer SPS. Sind Soft-SPS und Microcontroller eigentlich direkte Konkurrenten oder haben sie ihre eigenen Einsatzfelder?


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Mikrocontroller sind eher für Geräte und kleine Maschinen. Nein keine Konkurenz, da die Mikrocontroller nur eine beschränkte Anzahl von I/O's haben und einen langsamen Bus unterstützen.Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.wilke.de/uebersicht9.php, da gibt es aber ein unüberschaubares Angebot, bekanntestes System dürfte C-Controll von Conrad sein.
Wenn Du detalierte Info's dazu brauchst, dann hier:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net
und hier sehr schön erklärt:
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/index.htm

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Juli 2005)

foX schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Microcontrollern aus? Ich meine damit lässt sich sicher auch ein automatisierter Bewegungsablauf realisieren, zwar nicht im Sinne einer SPS. Sind Soft-SPS und Microcontroller eigentlich direkte Konkurrenten oder haben sie ihre eigenen Einsatzfelder?



Eine SPS besteht ja immer aus einer Software (SPS-Laufzeitsystem) 
und einer Hardware mit einem oder mehreren Prozessoren.

Wenn dieses Laufzeitsystem auf einen Mikrokontroller angepasst 
ist und dort läuft, hat man eine klassische SPS. 

Von Soft-SPS spricht man in der Praxis meistens dann, wenn man 
PC-basierte Steuerungen unter Windows meint.

Bei Siemens werden die verschiedenen Lösung im Bereich der
Simatic beschrieben: 

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/simatic/pcbased/html_00/produkte/pc-based/based.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## foX (18 Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank deltalogic, zotos und lorenz2512 für eure Antworten. Damit habt ihr mir schon erhelblich weitergeholfen. Ich weis jetzt zumindest, wo wo ich nachfragen muss, welche Möglichkeiten es prinzipiell gibt und was die Schlüsselwörter sind (Soft-SPS, Slot-SPS usw..).

Wisst ihr auch ob es Literatur gibt zu diesem Thema, damit ich mein bisher oberflächliches Wissen ein wenig vertiefen kann? Beispielsweise zum Thema BUS, Laufzeitproblematik, MotionControl usw.?

Gruß foX


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
zum Thema Bus Interbus bei Phoenix nachschauen ist da sehr gut erklärt, AS-i hier:http://www.as-interface.net/System/
Profibus hier:http://www.profibus.com/

Das sind wohl die meist verbreitesten Busarten, Bücher würde ich mir schenken, sind sauteuer, und nur wenn man tief einsteigen will sinnvoll, gibt aber auch Bücher die wohl alle Bussysteme bedienen, aber was oben in den Links vorhanden ist reicht masse aus, und wenn Fragen dazu sind kannst Du gleich dort nachfragen (ein Buch kann das nicht :wink: ).
So das wars zum Bus.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Roland Wagner (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo foX,

ich habe eine (zugegeben etwas ältere) Präsentation, die die SoftSPS CoDeSys SP RTE im Detail beschreibt. Wenn Du willst, schicke ich Dir die gerne zu (ca. 12,5 MB). Meine Email: r.wagner@3s-software.com.


----------



## foX (20 Juli 2005)

Na klar. Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an.  Hast 'ne Email von mir.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich war in der "guten alten Bücherei". Man soll ja nicht glauben, dass es Leute gibt, die sich mit der Problematik hauptberuflich beschäftigen und ihre Erkenntnisse schriftlich niederlegen, aber es ist wirklich so. 

Ich kann jedem, der sich ein intensiver damit beschäftigen möchte, folgende Bücher empfehlen:

*Titel: * Soft-SPS für PC und IPC
*Autor: * Bernstein, Herbert
*ISBN: * 3-8007-2337-9

*Titel: * Die Software-SPS
*Autor: * Süss, Georg
*ISBN: * 3-7785-2593-X

*Titel: * Echtzeit-Programmierung bei Automatisierungssystemen
*Autor: * Schaufelberger/Sprecher/Wegmann
*ISBN: * 3-519-06118-X

Gruß fox


p.S. Interessant wären noch einige ANwendungsbeispiele


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Hallo,
Schneider Electric bietet SPS'en in Form von PC-Steckkarten an.
Vielleicht wendest Du Dich einfach an deren Hotline 06182/81-2900?


----------



## Boraandy (11 Mai 2006)

*Ethernet*

hallo,
hier wurde bei ein paar beiträge das thema ethernet aufgegriffen. Ja wie schaut es den genau aus, kann ich mit einer einfachen ethernet-karte wirklich I/O´s steuerun mit einer softsps??? wenn ja, welche hersteller haben den sowas schon und, welche softsps unterstützen den sowas???


----------



## Frank (11 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Beckhoff ist da ganz vorn mit dabei. Die haben dafür "Ethercat" entwickelt, das sind Baugruppen für ein Echtzeit-Bussystem die über eine normale Ethernetkarte angesteuert werden können (mit einer Ausnahme eines Chipherstellers - habe aber leider vergessen welcher ). 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Bossi (20 März 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt auch eine sehr gute Lösung von Siemens. Diese nennt sich WINAC RTX. habe damit schon gearbeitet optional zur Software gibt es auch eine Steckkarte mit CPU. Diese mit entsprechenden zubehör auch läuft wenn der Rechner mal ausfällt.


mfg Bossi


----------



## Fx64 (20 März 2007)

Hallo FoX,

bei Beckhoff im Web kannst Du Dir eine 30 Tage Demoversion herunterladen. Ein Informationsystem gibt Dir ein bisschen Info.

Viele Grüsse


----------

